# Canadian crackdown on illegal immigration consultants



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada had introduced new legislation aimed at clamping down on crooked immigration consultants who dupe people into paying for non-existent visas. Described as ‘ghost’ immigration consultants, a new act will make the activities of any unauthorised agent illegal. ‘In their quest for personal gain, crooked consultants have displayed a wanton disregard for our immigration rules [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian crackdown on illegal immigration consultants...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## pmarc (Nov 21, 2010)

Editor said:


> Canada had introduced new legislation aimed at clamping down on crooked immigration consultants who dupe people into paying for non-existent visas. Described as ‘ghost’ immigration consultants, a new act will make the activities of any unauthorised agent illegal. ‘In their quest for personal gain, crooked consultants have displayed a wanton disregard for our immigration rules


I believe most of these consultants operate outside canadian borders, so I doubt that these laws would have any other effect than "look good"


----------

